# Pressemeldung: Hochseeangelkutter manövrierunfähig treibend auf der Nordsee



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Hochseeangelkutter manövrierunfähig treibend auf der Nordsee​**Seenotrettungskreuzer ALFRIED KRUPP im Einsatz​*
Für 17 Menschen auf dem niederländischen Hochseeangelkutter „Dageraad“ wurde gestern, der 25. März 2017, ein langer Tag: 130 Kilometer (etwa 70 Seemeilen) von der Küste entfernt erlitt der 30 Meter lange Kutter am späten Vormittag einen Maschinenschaden. Der Kapitän alarmierte die Seenotretter, um sein manövrierunfähig treibendes Schiff mit Passagieren und Besatzung in Sicherheit zu bringen. Bei bestem Wetter und ruhiger See erreichte der Seenotrettungskreuzer ALFRIED KRUPP der Deutschen Gesellschaft zur Rettung Schiffbrüchiger (DGzRS) der Station Borkum nach vier Stunden Anfahrt den Havaristen.

Das Such- und Rettungsgebiet der Seenotretter reicht von Borkum aus über 300 Kilometer weit in die Nordsee.

Die Besatzung der ALFRIED KRUPP, einem Seenotrettungskreuzer der 27-Meter-Klasse, nahm den Havaristen vor Ort mit einer langen, schweren Trosse (seemänn. für Tau) in Schlepp. In langsamer Fahrt ging es gesichert Richtung Küste. 

Ein niederländisches Schiff lief der ALFRIED KRUPP entgegen und übernahm auf See den Havaristen, um ihn nach Lauwersoog in die Niederlande zu bringen. 

Die ALFRIED KRUPP lief nach über vierzehn Stunden nach Mitternacht (26.3.17) wieder in den Heimathafen Borkum ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hochseeangelkutter manövrierunfähig treibend auf der Nordsee*

70 Meilen rausfahren - andere "Nummer Hochseeangeln" als unser paar Meilen auf der Ostsee.

Und - ich betone es immer wieder bei solchen Meldungen um Angler, denen von den Seenotrettern geholfen wird:
 SPENDET DEN SEENOTRETTERN!!

https://spenden.seenotretter.de/

SPENDET DEN SEENOTRETTERN!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hochseeangelkutter manövrierunfähig treibend auf der Nordsee*

habe gestern mein jahrbuch und förderausweis bekommen und die familie wird wieder spenden meine schwiegermutter seit zig jahren obwohl sie mit der see nix am hut hat und ich weil immer wenn ich zeit habe an der ostsee bin ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2017)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Hochseeangelkutter manövrierunfähig treibend auf der Nordsee*

#6#6#6


----------

